# Error: where i can install "libjpeg.so.10" ??



## rokpa92 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi for all.

I have freebsd 8.0-p2 i386.
last night, i installed Opera, wine, and amarok.
i installed and can use opera and amarok very well. wine i not to try to use last night.

today, i start the pc and Opera don't work, amarok don't work, kmail don't work, komkeror don't show any web page, only show the source code of the web page.
very little options i can use.

so, i install firefox for windows (that the only webbrowser i can found in old CD) and install in wine for write here.

i do a "deinstall" of last software installer from packet and nothing.
i put in the termnal for run opera and say me this:

```
$ opera
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.10" not found, required by "libqt-mt.so.3"
```
or this for amarok

```
$ amarok
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.10" not found, required by "amarok"
```

i search (how i can) in freshports.org for any ports same that and don't found some similar with that name.

my question:
what i can do? what i must install for have that file?

Thanks any sugestion.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2010)

graphics/jpeg?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 11, 2010)

jpeg was bumped.  see UPDATING and apply the
fix to kdelibs or qt33 rebuild... after 
the dependencies to them.
It took me about four hours to get usage again
with the usual browsers.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 11, 2010)

If all you have depending on x11-toolkits/qt33 is opera (I had scribus here , too, but it needs updating too) and maybe one or two other things:
`# cd /var/db/pkg/ && pkg_delete -r qt-3\* opera\* && cd /usr/ports/www/opera/ && make install clean`

To check what might depend on qt33 *before* you go bonkers and actually deinstall stuff, do a `$ pkg_info -R qt-3\*`.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 11, 2010)

thank for all.
i have the solution, and the solution is: there is no solution 
The problem it's Wine.
Wine need JPG8 BUT kde4 it's only compatibly with JPG7
i try to do, all you say but if i put JPG8 i can't use KDE4, if i put JPG7 i can use KDE4 but don't use Wine... So bad 
so.. i format and go back for FreeBSD 8 amd64.
*Thanks any way.*


----------



## beesatmsu (May 1, 2010)

I am having the same issues...

did "portgrade -a" but then got errors of many ports not installed (build error). I have started a thread in kde section.


----------

